# Audi Servicing



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi peeps

My Audi A4 2.0TFSI is coming up for its first service outside the manufacturer's warranty (4th year)

It's done 35k miles, and was manufactured in Sept 2007, so its 2 months away from being 4 years old, I'm not sure if its due for a cambelt change also.

Any good Audi servicing specialists out there in the north west?
Or is it better to book it in with the Audi stealers and playing safe with preserving the FSH.

Any help appreciated, sorry for the double post and if its in the wrong section *Mods*


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

my 97 A4 has a sticker on the under side of the bonnet that tells you when the cambelt needs changing.
not sure if the newer models will have the same though but its worth having a look.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

the cars done 35k, thats nothing, hardly run in, i might be wrong though.

I own a real old car, so can't really comment.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> the cars done 35k, thats nothing, hardly run in, i might be wrong though.
> 
> I own a real old car, so can't really comment.


Ha ha - the display on the dashboard annoying keeps telling me the service is due in 7 days or 6000 miles, thanks for the advice on cambelt intervals.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Tips, i'm not to sure on cambelts on audis, as i own a old car, sorry i canlt help there.
> 
> Are audis, chain driven then.


Its a Rubber belt jobber, confusing advice from audi, some sites say replace every 4 years or 80k Miles, my service schedule book says replace the toothed belt every 115,000 miles :wall:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

My car was 9 years old but had only done 25k in that time & never had a belt change. When we took it off it had definitely seen better days. Regardless of miles, age will take its toll on cambelts so better to be safe than sorry. At least you'll have peace of mind and a belt change will be more desirable to a buyer should you decide to sell it.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Good indie VW/Audi specialist is JVW in Haydock, on Piele road.
We`ve been using him for years, he`s a VW trained tech too.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome Gti in Manchester seem to be quite prevalent on VW / Audi forums. Might be a decent bet.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

He-he, Awesome once tried to charge me 2 hours labour to change over a steering wheel to an R32 one on a Passat..did it myself in 15 minutes...


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Surprised it's a belt, my old S3 with the 1.8T 20V was chain driven.

Audi used to have a blinding servicing deal for cars over 3 years and up to 2L. It was either £99 (minor) or £199 (major) with free MOT.

That was 12 months ago but I think prices have gone up. Depending how much saving there is in using an indy, I would consider sticking to Audi SH for the sake of £50, particularly if you're gonna sell it within 2/3 years.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

70 thousand for cam belt to be done. It might be worth the water pump being done while the car is stripped down. I think audis price includes the water pump


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> Surprised it's a belt, my old S3 with the 1.8T 20V was chain driven.
> 
> Audi used to have a blinding servicing deal for cars over 3 years and up to 2L. It was either £99 (minor) or £199 (major) with free MOT.
> 
> That was 12 months ago but I think prices have gone up. Depending how much saving there is in using an indy, I would consider sticking to Audi SH for the sake of £50, particularly if you're gonna sell it within 2/3 years.


Great advice there, especially in preserving the Audi SH for about £50 in savings - just not happy handing the car over to the stealers - but it may be a price to pay to keep the value of the car - ho hum.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Latest update - Just rang Audi and found out that their major service is £269, the independant specialists are quoting £169

Is it worth paying £100 more to keep the audi service stamp? 
I'm not looking to sell the car in the near future.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Just go for the oil service at £150 and the cam belt for £399 all part of Audis fixed price service. You also get a lone car for the day...
I had the cam belt done at the last service 40.000 miles

http://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/servicing-with-audi/affordable-servicing.html


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Give the car to audi, its stamped..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tromppost said:


> Just go for the oil service at £150 and the cam belt for £399 all part of Audis fixed price service. You also get a lone car for the day...
> I had the cam belt done at the last service 40.000 miles
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/servicing-with-audi/affordable-servicing.html


Hi Trompost - does the cambelt interval include the major service, or am I being hopefully optimistic! The loan car option does appeal, thanks for your advice.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Its worth checking you service book. Just had mine done on Wednesday (2.0 TDi) with 70k on the clock. Mine needs changing every 80k or five years.

If your car is the same as the Diesel Audi's get the water pump changed too. The pump is only about £30 - £40 but it runs off the timing belt and is notorious for giving up the ghost not long after a timing belt change (it must get disturbed or something). This essentially means taking all the timing belt etc back off the car. Get it done with the timing belt and you only pay for the part. Audi wont officially recommend this but its "common motor industry knowledge" to do it.

As a point of reference mine cost £399 for the timing belt parts and labor with the water pump extra on top from an Audi dealer.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

its a dealer job, best shout.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Tips said:


> Hi Trompost - does the cambelt interval include the major service, or am I being hopefully optimistic! The loan car option does appeal, thanks for your advice.


Nope, service is on top of that. I had timing belt, water pump, major service, brake fluid, fuel pump, pollen filter and air-con recharge and it cost me £760


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't belive some people pay £750+ for a service! Any monkey can do oil, filter, fuel & air filters. A service history doesn't make the car anymore valuable come sale time.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I can't belive some people pay £750+ for a service! Any monkey can do oil, filter, fuel & air filters. A service history doesn't make the car anymore valuable come sale time.


Indeed that may be the case but you missed the big ones of the list there, timing belt, brake fluid and air-con. What your also forgetting is that some people just dont have time to do the above. I can and indeed have done all of what you have listed above over the years but simply dont have time these days. Plus when its in for the major stuff, that you really would want done by a garage is really worth the hassle of saving a £100 or so to do the rest yourself? IMO not really. But everyone's different I guess.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Timing belt £300
Aircon £60 at most places
Brake fluid flush £40 at most places (as long as it's not a main dealer)


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Timing belt £300
> Aircon £60 at most places
> Brake fluid flush £40 at most places (as long as it's not a main dealer)


The timing belt is £399 and the water pump which you should get changed is about £40 so that leaves about £320 for all the rest and if you recon the aircon is £60 and brake fluid is £40 that leaves £220 for the rest. Minus the price of the parts remaining and that probably does not leave a huge amount left for labor. I am now thinking I got a bit of a bargain  :thumb:

Factor in a free courtesy car, it all done in a day and a free tin of sweets what more could you ask for!


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Tips said:


> Latest update - Just rang Audi and found out that their major service is £269, the independant specialists are quoting £169
> 
> Is it worth paying £100 more to keep the audi service stamp?
> I'm not looking to sell the car in the near future.


Try and get the Audi dealer to go halfway, they used to charge £199 even a few month ago so at £220 they're still making a decent profit. Tell them you don't want it washed if that helps!!! Lol.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> Try and get the Audi dealer to go halfway, they used to charge £199 even a few month ago so at £220 they're still making a decent profit. Tell them you don't want it washed if that helps!!! Lol.


That'a a great idea - I've even printed out the "do not wash my car" poster ready to place on my steering wheel and be ignored -lol.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Timing belt £300
> Aircon £60 at most places
> Brake fluid flush £40 at most places (as long as it's not a main dealer)


thought you were gonna come out with one of them 'priceless' jokes there :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

tromppost said:


> Just go for the oil service at £150 and the cam belt for £399 all part of Audis fixed price service. You also get a lone car for the day...
> I had the cam belt done at the last service 40.000 miles
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/servicing-with-audi/affordable-servicing.html


Becarful as it will include the bare minimum, they won't change the water pump for that price nor all the tensioners and dampners. it is NOT a proper cambelt service. Price will soon start going sky high when you ask for them to do it properly.

For reference this is the price for a majority of VAGs with less than 2000cc engines and FWD from us.

Timing belt service, with water pump all tensioners, rollers, labour etc - £312.00 inc vat 
Full service, oil, oil filter, fuel filter, spark plugs (if petrol), pollen, air, screen wash, sump plug, full inspection, diagnostics -£210 or £235 with fully syn oil.
Air Con Service - £58.80 inc vat.
Brake Fluid Service - £58.80 inc vat


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

My 2.0tdi A4Avant just had a new timing belt, water pump & auxiliary fitted at Audi - total cost £529. It's advised every 5 years or 75,000 miles.

Blue


----------

